# stand vs shelf?



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

This may be a dumb question but is there a reason why one should buy an aquarium stand rather than using a generic shelf? I have a 10 gallon that I want to move into the dining room and was looking for stands. They are pretty expensive even for 10 gallon stands and I started to wonder why I should get something labeled an "aquarium stand" rather than a normal shelf? Are they made to be more stable to hold the extra weight of the water or should a shelf be sufficient for a smaller tank?


----------



## andyg (Feb 7, 2014)

Even a 10 gallon tank will weigh 100 pounds when full of water, gravel, etc. I would not trust a shelf to hold the weight


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Options:

Build your own - tons of diy stand builds on this site or youtube. As simple or as complex & fancy as you want.

For a 10g, any piece of furniture you can sit on will be fine - as long as your not a female Olympic gymnist. And of course you don't mind ruining it with water.

On the cheap.... concrete blocks, plywood, and a tablecloth to hide it.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Shelf connotes something attached to the wall, not supported beneath by the floor. If this is what you mean, no, few things you can purchase will support the weight of a 10 gallon full of water in this manner.

If you mean a unit that stands on the floor, for a 10 gallon tank find garage sales with sturdily built night stands & dressers, they will easily support this. Personally I don't trust store bought stands, the build on them is just barely there for supporting your usual hobbyist tank, I build my own stronger & cheaper. Most of your newer furniture is pressed board & glue, don't even consider these. Stick the word "aquarium" on anything & the price doubles, from substrate to filter media, much of what is used in the hobby can be found cheaper outside an aquatic retailer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are shelves out there, like garage type shelf units, that can be used but nothing that you wouldn't have to do something extra to, to support the weight of a 10g - in way of furniture like stuff anyway. You could put on just about any horizontal surface that is properly supported underneath, if you wanted to put on furniture. 10g would be my limit on that but have seen 55g tanks sitting on furniture.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

My 10 gallon used to sit on an old microwave stand.


----------



## oldoldman (Aug 13, 2013)

*old dude *old dude *old dude ...........AquaFin............I picked up an old peddle sewing machine frame at a yard sale...........Put a couple of 1 inch boards on top and it works even for a 29l............John...........*w3 *w3


----------

